# Mt Dutton fishing areas



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm gonna be hunting this year with prooutdoors and have asked if we can fish mid day on our scouting days before the hunt. One of my biggest passions is fishing for brown trout. He told me there's some great fishing down there but its fly rod only and barbless hooks. I've never fished with anything other than a zebco and spinners and was wondering if he's pulling my leg or if I will have to spend a day learning cuz I'm bent on catchin some browns. You guys know anything about that area. Are there any big ones down there. Is the fishing any good. Is there any public access?

thanks in advance
Stinky


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Its Pro... you kidding me? Of course he's pulling your leg. :lol: Just kidding... but seriously, being down in Southern Utah, I'd imagine you can find somewhere close by that will allow the Zebco and spinners. Even if you have to use a fly rod, putting split shot on a main line and tying off a dropper will let you fish nymphs and probably even some sort of dries in the smaller streams.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

We ain't burning daylight driving to areas where 'that' kind of fishing is permitted while hunting! You tag out early and I will take you to a few different places to wet a Zebco cast hook in. Pay attention. :? I'll burn a few hours hours flipping fly rods, but I draw the line on the rest. :evil:


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Hit the sevier with the zebco or swing over to tropic reservoir or stop by panguitch, piute, or ottercreek..................plenty of places to fish instead of hunting silly elk....... Hell pro will have you tagged out the first morning anyway so youll have plenty of time do get some fishing in...... --\O or -8/- decisions-decisions.

Disclaimer: This thread is not a jab at Pro.......
Hell Ive got 13 points for elk and put in for muzzleloader on Panguitch which takes about 10 to draw and I think I would rather fish than scout for elk this summer lol....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Forget the Zebco 202....forget the fly-rod.....use the 50 cal. *\-\*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> We ain't burning daylight driving to areas where 'that' kind of fishing is permitted while hunting! You tag out early and I will take you to a few different places to wet a Zebco cast hook in. Pay attention. :? I'll burn a few hours hours flipping fly rods, but I draw the line on the rest. :evil:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

WTH!!!! Stinky are you ok......Your going to hunt the big D and your thinking about fishin........ :shock: I think you might need a swift kick in the boys! :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

As far as I know there are no such restriction in the state. Anywhere you can "only use flies" is artificials only. That means you can use spinner, just not bait. Now if some landowner has a private pond, he can make his own rules and do what he wants. The later is probably true in this case...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nor-tah, the first few miles of Huntington Creek below the dam at E-Lake (until Engineer's Canyon) is artificial FLIES only. It's the only one listed that way in the proc (or at least, the only one that comes up in my search).


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nor-tah, the first few miles of Huntington Creek below the dam at E-Lake (until Engineer's Canyon) is artificial FLIES only. It's the only one listed that way in the proc (or at least, the only one that comes up in my search).


I have seen that actually. Do you know why those regs are in place?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Probably to make some fly fishermen happy. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Probably to make some fly fishermen happy. :lol:


+1. THe nice thing is that if you want to get into that area, just throw together a "bounce" rig and the spinning guys are in. Restrictions like that are the ghey. :?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

You can fish the head waters of Deer Creek for cutthroat. The EF Sevier in John's Valley (above the confluence of Deer Creek) is loaded with browns (and cutts) and has no gear restrictions.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Pine Lake is a short drive away that also allows the use of spinners....as well as a number of mountain lakes on the Boulder--Pacer, Robs, Antimony Lakes etc...Antimony Creek is also a good option.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

PBH said:


> You can fish the head waters of Deer Creek for cutthroat. The EF Sevier in John's Valley (above the confluence of Deer Creek) is loaded with browns (and cutts) and has no gear restrictions.


There are "PRO" restrictions. :twisted: :wink:


wyoming2utah said:


> Pine Lake is a short drive away that also allows the use of spinners....as well as a number of mountain lakes on the Boulder--Pacer, Robs, Antimony Lakes etc...Antimony Creek is also a good option.


We are NOT going on the Boulder while hunting on the Dutton. Thanks for the advice though. stinky is hunting, not bait fishing. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> We are NOT going on the Boulder while hunting on the Dutton. Thanks for the advice though. stinky is hunting, not bait fishing. :mrgreen:


You mean you would go all the way down to john's valley and waste all of your time on the Dutton? Now I know you are crazy...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > We are NOT going on the Boulder while hunting on the Dutton. Thanks for the advice though. stinky is hunting, not bait fishing. :mrgreen:
> ...


"Waste"? How is chasing monster bull elk a "waste"? :? One can fish John's valley during the summer or ANY time OTHER than hunting season. Anyone 'wasting' time trying to catch a freaking fish instead of enjoying hearing bugling elk is crazy. *\-\* :wink:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

:shock: I couldn't agree more :shock: you can fish the rest of the year. If I had a Dutton tag the fishing would be the LAST thing on my mind!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> :shock: I couldn't agree more :shock: you can fish the rest of the year. If I had a Dutton tag the fishing would be the LAST thing on my mind!


And this is coming from a "fly guy". :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I guess we all have our own opinions. Typically, they're all ****ty.


I love hunting. I love elk. I love hearing them bugle. I love watching them destroy trees.

That being said, hunting is a waste of fishing time. Hunting is something you do to pass the time between fishing trips. A trip to the Dutton without taking a cast at some trout in one of the many amazing waters surrounding that mountain would be like taking a shower without turning on the water. What's the point?

But I'm happy that others think differently than me. It means that I can have miles of the Sevier River to myself year-round...

Here's a pic of W2U on a LE Archery Elk hunt on Boulder. What a hunt!! I'll remember it for years to come!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> wyoming2utah said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


Cmone pro. You should have the wapiti of your choice tied to a tree by the first week of June. You cant spare a day or two for Stinkystomper to wet a line? Just have a few "members of the gang" watch the monsters for a few days while your out :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

PBH said:


> I guess we all have our own opinions. Typically, they're all ****.
> 
> I love hunting. I love elk. I love hearing them bugle. I love watching them destroy trees.
> 
> ...


For me its totally different. In the summer, I am guiding or fishing just about every day of the month. Last year I had a stretch where I guided 31 days in a row without a single day off. some days 2 trips a day (morning and afternoon half days.) So when archery season rolls around, it is time to hunt. Sure, I might sneak away for a couple of hours at Burnt Fork, Sheep Creek, or the West Fork of the Duchesne, but the fishing always takes a backseat to hunting. By the time I have spent a week or two hunting, I got my second wind and don't get burned out on it like some guide might if they were to go just non stop without a break. No matter what you do or what your occupation is, it is always a breath of fresh air to take a break after doing it for 75 out of 80 days. Then, later in the fall, the streams have a lot less people on them because everyone is hunting.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Some advice that has been passed on to me was to never let your hobby become your job. When it becomes "work" it's no longer a hobby. I just can't ever imagine getting burned out from fishing...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

PBH said:


> Some advice that has been passed on to me was to never let your hobby become your job. When it becomes "work" it's no longer a hobby. I just can't ever imagine getting burned out from fishing...


 I couldn't disagree more. Fly fishing is so much more than a hobby. Hunting would be a hobby for me. Guiding and just fishing are two VERY different things.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

PBH said:


> Some advice that has been passed on to me was to never let your hobby become your job. When it becomes "work" it's no longer a hobby. I just can't ever imagine getting burned out from fishing...


I am in complete disagreement with your advice. What is better than doing what you love every day? Why should work be miserable? That is nonsensical. One is most productive/efficient when they are doing what they enjoy doing. I have been guiding for 20+ years and I love hunting as much now as at any time in my life. And guess what, I enjoy my job while guiding hunters. It isn't work, yet I get paid to do it, a double bonus. I get paid to do what I would do for free if I have the means to do so. If you work where you aren't happy you would never consider doing it for nothing? I contend it is horrible advice to not turn your passion into a way to put food on the table. If your hobby is basketball, are you saying one should never be a basketball coach that gets paid? That is absurd, who else would be better at coaching basketball than someone who loves the game? What better way to generate income than by doing what you enjoy doing?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I just love it!!

Pro -- I never said anything about not enjoying my work. I am very passionate about my work. I love my job. I enjoy what I do for a living. However, when I leave work, work stays at work. I fish for enjoyment, and I would NEVER consider turning that into a means of providing for my family. The stress of providing for my family will never enter into my passion for fishing. When I'm out fishing, I leave all the troubles of work behind. Fishing is MY time. It will never be my clients time.



Pro said:


> That is absurd, who else would be better at coaching basketball than someone who loves the game?


No one. But, who worse to be coaching basketball than someone who's doing it for the money, and not the love of the game?



Pro said:


> What better way to generate income than by doing what you enjoy doing?


What better way to lose site of what gives you pleasure than by trying to turn it into a dollar?

Why do you guide Pro? Do you do it because of your love for the outdoors? Or, for the money?

Money doesn't rule the world Pro. Someday maybe you'll figure that out.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

PBH said:


> I just love it!!
> 
> Pro -- I never said anything about not enjoying my work. I am very passionate about my work. I love my job. I enjoy what I do for a living. However, when I leave work, work stays at work. I fish for enjoyment, and I would NEVER consider turning that into a means of providing for my family. The stress of providing for my family will never enter into my passion for fishing. When I'm out fishing, I leave all the troubles of work behind. Fishing is MY time. It will never be my clients time. I get plenty of "me" time every year. I get to spend more time in the hills than most, how is that bad?
> 
> ...


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

-BaHa!- -BaHa!- Reminds me of this HBO documentary thing I saw a while back about the porn stars. They cant even stand the thought of "doing it" off camera because all they can think about is the money they are losing out on wasting their energy not on film. :lol: 

Honest question Pro? Do you hunt personally every year? Or do you only guide? If you do hunt, do you think about the money you are losing out on while enjoying "you time"? 

I can honestly see it both ways. In alot of ways it would be nice to make money doing what you enjoy, but at the same time I can imagine doing the things I love having some rich snob breathing down my neck with their big money expectations. I think thats the point I would lose the love for the job.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Pro -- Wow. That's all I can say. you're taking this awfully personal.

You said you've YET to meet a guide that fits my definition. Could you please tell me what definition your taking about?

You've been guiding for 20+ years, and have yet to lose site of what gives you pleasure. The bad thing is that you can't step back and look at things from a different perspective. You've been doing things the same for long enough, that you can't get out of your rut. That's too bad. I feel for you.

If you guide strictly for the love of the outdoors, then why do you charge clients? I'm yet to charge a single person when I take them fishing.

School papers? Man, how I wish school papers were my source of stress. That sure does bring back memories. School. Now that's funny, I don't care who you are! (FWIW, you've only got me by a few years, old man...)



Mr. Outdoors 360 days a year said:


> I should be behind a desk being miserable like most people are.


Let's see here. 7895 posts since Sep, 2007. 13.68 per day! Are you serious Pro??? Hell, I'm the computer guy!!! But you're the one spending every day behind the desk staring at a **** computer monitor!!! 100 days a year in the field? When do you have time to post on the internet??

You're a joke dude. A joke without a punchline.

(who said there weren't big fish in the Dutton? I hooked this sucker yesterday, and he's still taking line on me!! I hope I don't lose him, he's a trophy for sure!)


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

You all are neglecting the most important philosophical question regarding work.

Do you define yourself by what you do for a living or by other means? 

Ask someone to tell you a little bit about themselves, and listen to how they respond and what they respond with first. Often this response will betray how that person identifies themselves.

Another question would be what is the definition of a fly? Can I us a jig head and put feathers and such on it and cast it with a spin rod in a fly only section? or get a really heavily weighted wooly bugger and cast that with a spin rod? Or does the fly have to be delivered by a fly line (as is the case in other states where they proclaim a section of water flyfishing only)?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Honest question Pro? Do you hunt personally every year? Or do you only guide? If you do hunt, do you think about the money you are losing out on while enjoying "you time"?


I hunt when I want to. I drew a LE elk tag last year and spent 20+ days chasing elk. I have found I enjoy guiding as much, and maybe more than hunting on my own. I had good friends along on my hunt, a few who had the same tag. I found myself leaving my bow at camp and just 'guiding' the others. I guess I am weird that way.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

PBH said:


> Pro -- Wow. That's all I can say. you're taking this awfully personal. How was it intended? Think about it. :roll:
> 
> You said you've YET to meet a guide that fits my definition. Could you please tell me what definition your taking about? Go reread you own post smart guy. :?
> 
> ...


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> [There is this thing called technology, it allows one to stay 'connected' even when in the hills. It is amazing, you may want to try something besides dial-up. [/color]


so, let me get this straight...you go up in the hills with your clients and you whip out your technology so that you can post on the internet? WTF? Personally, I like to keep the technology at home so that it doesn't interfere with my hunting and fishing....are you addicted to posting on this forum? 13.68 per day? Maybe you need to leave the technology at home once in a while! You sound like the kids I teach who can't live without their cell phones and who seem to text nonstop!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Some of these responses don't quite answer Stinky's original question....



> You guys know anything about that area. Are there any big ones down there. Is the fishing any good. Is there any public access?


What gives ? :?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Dudes, this is great!

Thanks for providing me with today's entertainment. It is indeed an interesting topic of discussion. I can see both sides of it. 

I am still in college, and have yet to decide on a career. Of course I hope to one day have a career that I find to be enjoyable, as well as getting decent pay. I don't think there is a person who doesn't set out for these things. However, I think most people have to compromise on one or the other. For that reason, I admire Pro for having a career that he truly enjoys, while he makes good money doing it. 

That being said, I think work is work. To me, fishing (substitute hunting if you prefer) is something kind of special that you do so you can get AWAY from work and the everyday obligations of life. As much as I love fishing, I'm not sure I would enjoy it to the same extent if I had to do it for as a job. To me the words "work" and "fishing" just sound awkward when mentioned in the same sentence. I'm just not sure if my passion for fishing would be the same if it was something that I HAD to do in order to support my family.

So like I said, I can see both sides. I think it just comes down to each individual opinion and whether they are okay with with the concept of fishing/hunting turning into work. 

Everyone is different, guys. There is no "right" or "wrong" answer here.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> So like I said, I can see both sides. I think it just comes down to each individual opinion and whether they are okay with with the concept of fishing/hunting turning into work.


That's my point, if it's fun it is NOT work! Getting paid to play, the true American dream!

w2u, I know you like sticking up for your brother, but really is the parroting you two do the best you can come up with? I do NOT, nor did I ever say that I do, text/post on here while guiding. I guide during the fall, mostly in September. Take a look at how many posts I sent during August/September of 2008 per day since you Hepworth boys seem so **** concerned about it. Ironically, you ARE posting from work. Instead of worrying about how many posts/day I do maybe you should be TEACHING.

Being self-employed allows me to do what I want when I want. What a nightmare, I get to set my own hours and I get paid to do what I LOVE to do. Thanks boys for helping me see the error of my ways.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

But.........what do these last two post have to do with Stinky's question !!! :?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> But.........what do these last two post have to do with Stinky's question !!! :?


Who cares about stinky and his silly questions? I sure don't! I already answered his fishing questions, we will NOT be fishing with bait/spinners until AFTER his elk tag has been punched.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I still think Stinky, by the way, is wasting all his time if he doesn't head up the Boulder and do some fishing at Pacer Lake, Rob's Reservoir, or at least try to catch some hogs from the East Fork!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If he can shoot straight he will have plenty of time to do some fishing, but he didn't pay all that money for the tag and to me to catch a fish or two. :? I on the other hand will do plenty fishing while down there on scouting trips. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

But, if he wants to catch a fish or two on his time and time that he paid you for, are you going to let him...even if it is with a spinner or bait?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> But, if he wants to catch a fish or two on his time and time that he paid you for, are you going to let him...even if it is with a spinner or bait?


The guy is 6'5" and 260#,, I think he can do whatever he wants to. :shock: :wink:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> But.........what do these last two post have to do with Stinky's question !!! :?


Re-read page two (and even one good answer on page 1). It has some very good recommendations for Stinky concerning fishing. The question has been answered...

Pro -- you seem pretty upset about how many posts you make. Chill out. It's ok. We understand that you feel obligated to respond to each and every thread on the site.

    :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :| :mrgreen: _(O)_ -)O(- -O,- -#&#*!- -*|*- |-O-| (I love technology!)

Just curious -- are you up on the mountain right now? You using that fancy technomology to connect to the innernet while scouting for elk? Or are you sitting at a desk staring at a computer screen?

my arms are getting tired. This pig just won't give up....I must have gut-hooked him...


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

PBH
How old are you? 


Some of us need to think before we speak (type.)


Edited for fishing content: I haven't been fishing yet this year.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

PBH said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > But.........what do these last two post have to do with Stinky's question !!! :?
> ...


*

Thanks for that advice PBH... :roll:

However, this is a forum for General fishing & questions and it shall remain that way.

I've been very careful how I approach you guys, because somebody is going to run to Pete, but this is about to get locked up....Again, some comments Do NOT pertain to fishing !!! So, knock it off !!*


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You do your thing .45.... you're being fair and if things become a urinating match, then its done so locking it would be understandable.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It's getting close. I saw it flash. I wonder what kind it is?



Stinky -- If you want to catch some fish in the Dutton area during your trip, I'd be happy to offer my services to you -- for free! You mentioned you have a passion for brown trout. You're in a fantastic spot to catch brown trout, and I can get you into some GREAT browns where you can use whatever gear you like. What do you say? I'd even be happy to have Pro tag along with us! I'll pay for the gas. Bring your own lunch and provide me with some sunflower seeds (dill pickle preferably) and we'll have a good time. Deal?


----------

